
Jessica Alba’s Honest Co. Gets $200M Investment - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-honest-company-gets-200-million-investment-from-private-equity-firm-1528309613
======
outside1234
Everything is branded for what it’s not

------
handbanana
Some of the products are decent: the baby wipes, the dishwasher detergent. I’m
probably missing a couple. But the majority of honest products are still quite
harsh - in that their ingredients aren’t up to par or they are very very
drying: hand sanitizers, hand soap, laundry detergent.

It is refreshing to see a company with such a diverse range, with some hitting
the mark, get traction. I see Honest stuff almost everywhere now, whereas it
used to be more niche.

------
flocial
I fail to see how this is newsworthy to HN as Honest Co. isn't a tech driven
company. Looks like being dishonest cost them a good chunk of their valuation.

Since WSJ is behind a paywall but likely regurgitating the same basic info,
here's a link with the gist of the investment:

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-honest-co-
equity/jessica-...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-honest-co-
equity/jessica-albas-honest-co-gets-200-million-investment-from-l-catterton-
idUSKCN1J22BP)

~~~
craftyguy
> isn't a tech driven company

Not all of the things posted on HN are about 'tech driven' companies, even
though the majority are.

~~~
flocial
I realize that but there are no other intellectually interesting features that
usually define HN submissions. The only notable thing is the company is
founded and run by Jessica Alba. Correct me if I'm wrong.

~~~
was_boring
I think the connection here is Honest Co. is a heavily marketed as a way to be
an ethical consumer -- akin to whole foods, soylent or hampton co. In
addition, Honest Co.'s best selling products are baby related and the mean
silicon valley founder is approximately 30 ([https://hbr.org/2014/04/how-old-
are-silicon-valleys-top-foun...](https://hbr.org/2014/04/how-old-are-silicon-
valleys-top-founders-heres-the-data)) which is also about the same average age
for having your first child in California
([https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/databriefs/db232.htm](https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/databriefs/db232.htm))

So based upon that, the user overlap between HN and Honest Co. maybe larger
then you think.

